# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ضرب الاجل 10 بهمن ... تکلیف دیپ دیماه چیه؟

## DR Matrix

سلام 
مستحضرید که سامانه دیپ کد گفته نمرات دیپتون رو تا 10 بهمن باید تایید کنید حالا تمدید میشه یا نه الله اعلم...
تکلیف ما که دیپ مجددیم و تا اون موقع هنوز کارنامه نهایی و کد دیپ مجددمون نیومده چیه؟؟؟؟اینا فکرم میکنن این حرکتا رو میزنن؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## DR Matrix

نبووووووووووووود

----------


## konkur_hamed

امروز رفتم  اموزش و پرورش  گفتن مشکلی نداره  میتونین خرداد پاس کنی درسا رو  بعد کد سوابق تحصیلی رو جابه جا کنی

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام 
> مستحضرید که سامانه دیپ کد گفته نمرات دیپتون رو تا 10 بهمن باید تایید کنید حالا تمدید میشه یا نه الله اعلم...
> تکلیف ما که دیپ مجددیم و تا اون موقع هنوز کارنامه نهایی و کد دیپ مجددمون نیومده چیه؟؟؟؟اینا فکرم میکنن این حرکتا رو میزنن؟؟


توصیه میکنم به مدسه یا آوزش پرورش مراجعه کنید
جوابایی که اینجا میذارن قابل اعتماد شایددددددد نباشه
ولی اونجا قطعیه موفق باشی عزیز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR Matrix

> امروز رفتم  اموزش و پرورش  گفتن مشکلی نداره  میتونین خرداد پاس کنی درسا رو  بعد کد سوابق تحصیلی رو جابه جا کنی


بهت که گفتم که

----------


## mraday

من امروز زنگ زدم مدرسه گفت تا 3 -4 روز ديگ جواب اعتراضا هم مياد

----------


## Mr.Hosein

سلام...
من رفتم اموزش پرورش و پرسیدم...گفتن یک بار دیگه سامانه اواخر بهمن باز میشه و اون زمان دیپلم دی ماهی ها تایید میکنن سوابقشون رو...

----------


## emprator227

> امروز رفتم  اموزش و پرورش  گفتن مشکلی نداره  میتونین خرداد پاس کنی درسا رو  بعد کد سوابق تحصیلی رو جابه جا کنی


یعنی میشه توی خرداد دیپلم مجدد گرفت و برای کنکور 95 استفاده کرد؟

----------


## DR Matrix

> یعنی میشه توی خرداد دیپلم مجدد گرفت و برای کنکور 95 استفاده کرد؟


به نظر میشه که

----------


## emprator227

> به نظر میشه که


به نظر منم میشه به خاطری که خرداد بعد امتحانات سایت باز میشه تا کد سوابق پیش رو وارد کنیم. اونجا فکر کنم بشه یکی سوم رو هم تغییر داد.

----------


## Mii Lad

> به نظر منم میشه به خاطری که خرداد بعد امتحانات سایت باز میشه تا کد سوابق پیش رو وارد کنیم. اونجا فکر کنم بشه یکی سوم رو هم تغییر داد.


سلام

ببینید شما در زمان ویرایش تو خرداد ماه خودتون نمیتونید نوع دیپلمتون رو تغییر بدید . فقط از طریق سنجش آموزش و پروش (نمایندگی سازمان سنجش) تو شهر خودتون میتونید پیگیر 

این کار شید . شما تا زمانی که آموزش و پرورش خودش اطلاعات دیپلم رو نفرسته سازمان سنجش هیچ کاری نمیتونید بکنید حتی اگه اجازه تغییر نوع دیپلم رو داشته باشید تو اون زمان.

تو خرداد ماه سامانه دیپ کد فقط و فقط برای پیشدانشگاهی بازه (طبق گفته خود آموزش پرورش). خودم دو سه بار رفتم آموزش پرورش گفتن اگه سنجش اجازه تغییر نوع دیپلم رو به ما 

بده تو خرداد ماه ، ما میتونیم اطلاعاتتون رو روانه سازمان سنجش کنیم .

----------


## emprator227

> سلام
> 
> ببینید شما در زمان ویرایش تو خرداد ماه خودتون نمیتونید نوع دیپلمتون رو تغییر بدید . فقط از طریق سنجش آموزش و پروش (نمایندگی سازمان سنجش) تو شهر خودتون میتونید پیگیر 
> 
> این کار شید . شما تا زمانی که آموزش و پرورش خودش اطلاعات دیپلم رو نفرسته سازمان سنجش هیچ کاری نمیتونید بکنید حتی اگه اجازه تغییر نوع دیپلم رو داشته باشید تو اون زمان.
> 
> تو خرداد ماه سامانه دیپ کد فقط و فقط برای پیشدانشگاهی بازه (طبق گفته خود آموزش پرورش). خودم دو سه بار رفتم آموزش پرورش گفتن اگه سنجش اجازه تغییر نوع دیپلم رو به ما 
> 
> بده تو خرداد ماه ، ما میتونیم اطلاعاتتون رو روانه سازمان سنجش کنیم .


من از سنجش سوال کردم گفت از اموزش و پرورش بپرسین.ما با توجه به سوابق ارسالی اموزش و پرورش عمل میکنیم

----------


## mraday

خبري نداريد ؟ امروزم كه نيومد شنبه هم نياد كه ديگ وقت تمومه 

كسي خبر داره تمديد مي كنن اين ديپ كد رو يا نه؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

برای ما که  داخلی ها هنوز نیومده

----------


## DR Matrix

کارنامه منو دادن گفتن شنبه وارد سامانه دیپ کد میشه0

----------


## Mii Lad

> کارنامه منو دادن گفتن شنبه وارد سامانه دیپ کد میشه0


امروز کارنامتونو دادن ؟!!  به ما گفتن شنبه  کارنامه رو میدن ! عجب گیری افتادیم .

----------


## DR Matrix

من که کد دیپلمم رو گرفتم

----------


## mraday

> من که کد دیپلمم رو گرفتم


جدي اومده؟ مال من سايت ديپ كد رو وا نميكنه

----------


## mraday

من امروز رفتم مدرسه داخلي ها رو هنوز تصحيح نكردن ... زده تو ريز نمراتم مردود :Yahoo (77): 

الان برا كيا كد شون اومده ؟ يارو به من گفت تا چهارشنبه درست ميكنيم كسي ميدونه چيزي؟!؟

----------


## Martin Scorsese

خیالتون راحت باشه
من 4 5 سال پیش بهمن دیپلم گرفتم، اون موقع ثبتنام کنکور دی بود و ویرایش فک کنم اسفند تو همون زمان ویرایش سوابقم اومد و ثبتنام کردم.

----------

